

Ask HN: How do you figure out initial pricing? - SoftwareMaven

My startup provides an enterprise software product. I've spent a lot of time over the last couple of months determining the minimum viable product and am pretty happy with where that seems to be today.<p>The piece of information I don't have is pricing.  I can't just do A/B testing to narrow in on a price because the sample size is too small and the cost of each sample is too high.<p>What strategies have you used to price enterprise software products previous to sitting down in a sales meeting?
======
hrabago
For enterprise software, the story that keeps coming to my mind is
<http://venturehacks.com/articles/pricing>

------
fleitz
High. It's easier to make it cheaper if you're too high than higher if you are
too low. Also, everyone wants a deal so when you have high prices it's easy to
discount. A high price also communicates value.

Also read this HN post regarding how increase price led to more sales.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1417745>

Price is generally the last thing considered, convince your users to want your
product and the only people who won't buy it are those that can't afford it.
Pricing is an art, not a science, start high and work down.

